# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  what is an OLE action

## funkymonkUK

HI 

I have a workbook which has a macro which exports data from a user to myself  by attaching a file to an email. However the user has received an error "Microsoft Office excel is waiting for another aplication to complete an OLE action." What is an OLE action. 

Could anybody suggest an answer? Many Thanks

----------


## Chip Pearson

OLE stands for "Object Linking and Embedding", which is the
mechanism or plumbing that lets you put, for example, a Word
document or a command button, on an Excel worksheet. Excl issues
commands to the OLE object, and waits for a reply back from the
OLE object  indicate that the command is completed, or at least
that the OLE object received the command. The message "Microsoft
Office excel is waiting for another application to complete an
OLE action." means that the OLE object hasn't replied back to
Excel within the timeout threshold.


--
Cordially,
Chip Pearson
Microsoft MVP - Excel
Pearson Software Consulting, LLC
www.cpearson.com

"funkymonkUK"
<funkymonkUK.1umied_1125482737.3836@excelforum-nospam.com> wrote
in message
news:funkymonkUK.1umied_1125482737.3836@excelforum-nospam.com...
>
> HI
>
> I have a workbook which has a macro which exports data from a
> user to
> myself  by attaching a file to an email. However the user has
> received
> an error "Microsoft Office excel is waiting for another
> aplication to
> complete an OLE action." What is an OLE action.
>
> Could anybody suggest an answer? Many Thanks
>
>
> --
> funkymonkUK
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> funkymonkUK's Profile:
> http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=18135
> View this thread:
> http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=400710
>

----------


## funkymonkUK

Thanks for the explaination. What I found was the user was using Outlook XP which has a feature of warning users that other software is trying to send email and they can allow or disallow.  is there a way around them getting this message?

----------

